# Sig Sauer Inside Slide Discolored?



## piggy8888 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi all proud Sig owners and authusiasts, 
Need help to understand why the slide (inside, front area) of my Sig P229 shows some rainbow looking color? Does anyone else have this kind of color in the inside front slide? Sig customer service told me it is the heat generated from firing and is permanent and can not be removed. The question is -- am i the only one having this problem? Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't own a SIg, but I thought I would try to help anyway...
They must be talking about that new anti-matter ammo. If your ammo generates enough heat to discolor the slide, you doing it wrong. Just a WAG, but it might be a byproduct of some sort of heat curing process for the finish. A picture or 2 would help.


----------



## piggy8888 (Feb 7, 2011)

*How to attach picture?*



Overkill0084 said:


> I don't own a SIg, but I thought I would try to help anyway...
> They must be talking about that new anti-matter ammo. If your ammo generates enough heat to discolor the slide, you doing it wrong. Just a WAG, but it might be a byproduct of some sort of heat curing process for the finish. A picture or 2 would help.


all right guys - dump question here. my permission won't allow me to attach a picture to my post. What am i doing wrong?


----------



## vulrath (Jun 10, 2010)

Upload it to a photo sharing site (photobucket, etc.), then post a link to it.

I too am interested in seeing this discoloration.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

A little different but somewhat the same issue, just the "rifling" inside my 226 TACOPS is discolored (a brownish/orange color). I have not yet shot it (even though it was test fired at SIG). I called them and they said it was normal. I've "bore snaked" it a few times hoping to get it out but hadn't yet. Anyway . . . ??????


----------



## Harvester (Apr 10, 2011)

*Got the same thing going on, but I never fired this gun yet.*

I was cleaning out some of the factory residue when I noticed this: 101_0646.jpg picture by harvester456 - Photobucket

I am waiting to call SIG because I feel like the longevity of the finish is compromised.

Any thoughts? Or is this thread dead.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

As I wrote in answer to your other post:

I don't know what the discoloration is, but it looks to me as if it's merely an oil sheen.
Did you clean off its new-gun factory coatings, as you were supposed to? Maybe shooting it got the factory's oil or grease warm enough to make it show.

Using a gun gets it dirty, and makes wear markings on it.
Some people prefer that, because it makes the gun look as if it's been used.

Find something else to worry about.


----------



## Micro (Jan 1, 2011)

The slide is heat treated for hardness. That coloring is a product of the heat treatment. Don't worry about it.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

It is normal to have an unfinished spot inside the slide. It has something to do with the jig they use when finishing the slide.


----------



## Gudda (Sep 1, 2012)

I have the same thing!! I have the same gun!! My inside of slide looks the same exact way!! Did you find out why it turned like this ???


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Not something to worry over......shoot the gun a lot and enjoy it....


----------

